# need help ID'ing this berry bush



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

Just moved into 4 acre farm in north Florida - I'm sure I'll have lots of questions for this forum. 

First are these berry type bushes that run along the garden -very large.

any ideas? thank you!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

kinda looks like Privet..


----------



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

thanks! That looks like it!

seeing that it is not a helpful bush we took a chainsaw to them today ,..what a PITA

thanks for your reply!
Amy


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I can't say I'm positive of that... but it really looks like it.. I've had them a few places I lived.. I didn't care for them... They looked nice, but they were a mess and purple bird poo on the cars wasn't much fun..


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

vidpro23 said:


> thanks! That looks like it!
> 
> seeing that it is not a helpful bush we took a chainsaw to them today ,..what a PITA
> 
> ...


They are somewhat difficult to control. Keep them cut back, poisoned or pulled out of the ground.


----------



## mollymae (Feb 10, 2010)

Be sure to burn ALL that you cut. The smallest of stems will root if on the ground. Repeated dosages of round up during the growing season will help. Privet is definitely a PITA. Horrible stuff. Birds spread the seeds everywhere too. Bless you, we are still battling it ourselves but are finally making headway. After 5 years of aggressively trying to eradicate it from the property. Good luck to you!!


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Kill it quickly! Privet is a trash shrub/plant from hades.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Get goats! They LOVE the stuff...at least mine do!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Privet burns HOT!
Really hot!
So throw a little into the woodstove on a super cold day.
Aaaaaah.


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

I second the goat comment. They love it and will keep it eaten down to nubs. Mine even stripped the bark off of it. I also found some larger straight trunks and made smooth walking sticks by just stripping the bark off and rubbing my hands on them. Got one that had a vine wrapping around it and it looked pretty cool.


----------



## BlueFlames (May 28, 2006)

The flowers smell wonderful in the spring. but it is indeed a tree that takes over. as your picture shows it makes a bazillion seeds and just keeps on spreading.

I deliberately planted 4 to hide the neighbors garage from view. it's only been 8 years but wow oh wow. what a mess.


----------



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

Have goats now since I posted this back in January and they do love the stuff! Just wish it was in their area instead of the garden. We have to take it to them. We cut down (to a point) the massive bushes that were shading the garden but just threw them 10ft over the fence so I'm sure we will have another massive line of bushes in no time. but Im ok with them there


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Privet is terrible for allergies when it's flowering.


----------

